
Ask HN: What are you using for your logging and metrics needs? - rosslazer
What are you using for your logging and metrics needs?
======
meester_ben
Netdata and Datadog ... big fan of Netdata

~~~
rosslazer
So datadog for logging?

~~~
meester_ben
correct

~~~
rosslazer
How is that? Did you consider any other tools?

~~~
meester_ben
We used to use the elk stack and filebeat but we got tired of maintaining the
stack. Datadog is expensive but out-of-the-box for a lot of things.

------
sarcasmatwork
Nagios, and not by choice.

